# GregBe's Equipment



## GregBe (Apr 20, 2006)

Here is what I have got. The speakers are a pretty new upgrade from an M&K system. So far, very happy.

Monitor Audio Gold GR10 (Mains)
Monitor Audio Gold GR Center (Center)
Monitor Audio Gold GRfx (Bipole/Dipole Surrounds)
Axiom EP500 (Sub)
HK DPR-2005 (Receiver/PrePro - Amp for Surrounds)
Adcom GFA-5503 (3x200W Amp for the LCR)
Denon 2200 (DVD/CD/Universal Player)
Hitachi Ultravision 50"RPTV (4x3 standard def)
MX-850 (Universal Remote)


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Nice list... I remember back when I had a pair of Adcom monoblocks. Massive amps that I really liked a lot.


----------

